# erste Seerosenblätter wachsen nicht weiter



## RonnyS311 (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich hatte im letzten Jahr eine Seerose gepflanzt, hatte auch 2 Blüten bekommen, steht in etwa 1m Tiefe (soll aber für die Sorte geeignet sein)
Wir haben den Teich jetzt sauber gemacht und habe der Seerose 2 Düngekegel an die Wurzeln getan. Es hat sich sogar schon ein "Ableger" etwa 10cm neben der alten gebildet, der scheint sogar kräftiger als die alte. Sehe sogar schon die erste Blütenknospe. Aber bei beiden sind die ersten Blätter nur so 10-20cm hoch geworden und aufgegangen.

Ist das normal das die ersten Blätter nicht gleich bis zur Oberfläche schaffen?

Danke!


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ronny,

hast Du den Wasserstand mal verändert? Das würde dieses etwas ungewöhnliche Wuchsverhalten erklären.
Bei meinen Seerosen konnte ich so etwas noch nie beobachten.


----------



## RonnyS311 (23. Apr. 2014)

Ne hab ich nicht. komisch


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2014)

Wielange beobachtest Du dieses Wachstum schon?
Warte mal ab, die Blätter finden Ihren Weg schon an die Oberfläche!


----------



## RonnyS311 (23. Apr. 2014)

Naja Wasser war in letzter Zeit so trüb das ich es leider nicht beurteilen kann wie lange die Blätter schon so sind. Nur waren die Blätter noch eingerollt im letzten Jahr bis zur Hälfte aufgestiegen und sich erst dann entfaltet und waren unter Wasser rot-braun und sind erst an der Oberfläche grün geworden. Jetzt sind die kleinen Blätter schon hellgrün.

Aber vielleicht hast du Recht das sie noch nach oben kommen. Wurzeln haben sie ganz schön gebildet. Und jetzt mit Düngekegel, müsste sie doch auch wieder Kraft haben.

Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ronny,
bei mir ist das zur Zeit auch noch so mit den Seerosen. Die Seerosen lassen sich halt etwas länger bitten mit dem Wachstum... . Gerade wenn sie recht tief sitzen, braucht man etwas mehr Geduld. Das Wasser erwärmt sich dort unten später. Und nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung scheint die Wassertemperatur der Faktor zu sein, an dem die Seerosen nach dem Winter wieder loslegen. Selbst wenn da hier und da ein Blatt den Winter überlebt hat, wie es bei mir gerade ist. Letzten Herbst habe ich die Erde der Seerosen komplett erneuert und geteilt. Zwei der "Kinder" stehen auf 30 cm Tiefe und beginnen schon auszutreiben, die "Eltern" in gut 60 cm geben sich noch nicht die Mühe.


----------



## RonnyS311 (23. Apr. 2014)

Das könnte vielleicht auch sein das die offenen Blätter noch vom letzten Jahr sind. Ein paar eingerollte waren ja auch da, vielleicht machen die sich langsam auf den Weg nach oben. mal schauen


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2014)

Viele Seerosen bilden auch erst Unterwasserblätter.
Ist normal.


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Apr. 2014)

Sind diese Blätter unter Wasser vielleicht salatartig? Seerosen bilden nämlich zweierlei Arten von Blättern aus. Es gibt weiche, die wie Kopfsalat aussehen und immer unter Wasser bleiben, und es gibt die harten, die an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen.


----------



## RonnyS311 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
juhu heute ist endlich das erste Blatt an der Oberfläche angekommen! Als nächstes kommt schon die Blüte etwa 20-30cm unter Oberfläche.
Dachte es kommen immer erst einige Blätter und dann ne Blüte, aber jetzt schon nach nur 1 Blatt? ungewöhnlich oder?

PS: Den Riesenwasserläufer hab ich leider nicht aufs Bild bekommen (ist kurz vorher weggelaufen) der war den ganzen Tag auf dem Blatt  Gegensatz zu den anderen (ca.20 die sich in der Flachwasserzone aufhalten) ist der wirklich riesig  Und viele kleine Babywasserläufer heute beobachtet, gerade 2mm vielleicht


----------

